
Show HN: NLAPACK, C++ bindings to LAPACK for Node.js - megalodon
https://github.com/mateogianolio/nlapack
======
megalodon
Some context: This library was, in addition to my C++ bindings to BLAS [1],
written to be able to improve the performance of the linear algebra library
Vectorious [2] and will eventually be included there.

These bindings are direct C++ bindings to LAPACK, in contrast to node-lapack
[3] which uses the foreign function interface and therefore inherits its call
overhead. The bindings also use the TypedArray equivalents to C/Fortran
single- and double precision arrays (Float32Array and Float64Array
respectively) instead of regular arrays for extra performance.

[1]
[https://github.com/mateogianolio/nblas](https://github.com/mateogianolio/nblas)

[2]
[https://github.com/mateogianolio/vectorious](https://github.com/mateogianolio/vectorious)

[3] [https://github.com/NaturalNode/node-
lapack](https://github.com/NaturalNode/node-lapack)

